# Question on making Bass Jigs



## tonyx614 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I've been making some bass jigs and would like to ask all of you about tieing the hair on the jigs. I've tried some methods but the hair keep falling off when I cast and or the jigs are in the water. If anyone have any tips/experience on this matter, I'm happy to hear it all. Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you using some type of epoxy or super glue before and after tying the hair on? Is your finish knot coming loose?


----------



## redfish chaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Tony, check out the post by smoothlures about five below this one.it's pretty good,so good in fact that I now have an icth to start making my on jigs/bucktails.

hope this help,helped me:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Your first wraps over the hair aren't tight enough. Check out my thread for a start to finish how-to.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51526


----------

